# How do I ride a gaited horse?



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I couldn't think of a good title, however, I'm more specifically asking how to ride a gait. I occasionally trail ride and I have recently began riding a standardbred. This is my first experience on a gaited horse, and I don't really know what to do. She will trot normally, but if I speed her up she will gait. I'm not sure which gait it is, but feels like the one where the two legs on the same side come forward together at once. She will do it if I speed her up in a trot or slow down her canter. I find the gait really bouncy and uneven. 

So, as I will be riding her again soon im wondering, what exactly do I do? I tried posting but found it very hard. I don't remember if I tried sitting but can't imagine it would be very easy.

-edit- 
And I just noticed there's a gaited horse forum, oops, should have posted in there.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Is this your horse?

I'm no expert with gaited horses but I believe, typically, owners want one or the other--to either encourage gaiting or encourage trotting. So, if this isn't your horse (I am under the impression it isn't) have a discussion with the owner, get their wishes, and hopefully get some tips on the best way to ride their horse.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I suspect she is pacing. I never enjoyed riding that either.

I worked on increasing the speed at the trot rather than let them pace. It can be done with half halts and seat, but I am unable to describe how.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to have a gaited STB. Not all of them are. Some, like my old mare had all the gaits in there somewhere.

If you want to encourage gaiting it's like boots said. Half halts, slowing down until you have a comfortable gear and try to hold them there.

A racing pace is hard to ride because you are rolling side to side. There's really no way to sit to it. If you get that pace up to racing speed it does smooth out but you are going to rock your brains out getting there.

You might get a more comfortable rack or step pace out of them at slower speeds. Sit back on your pockets a bit and let the shoulders move. Almost like you are being a bit lazy.

My old girl and I kind of figured this out together. She was already a little old when I got her but wanted to go. It was me slowing her down because of her age that we found all the smooth gaits you find in Tennessee Walkers. She would however go like like this guy if I let her.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxl1usSPL1o

Used to let her open up for a short way. I still miss that old girl terribly. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxw32DNNIU0

See where they sitting?

While I don't condone opening one up on pavement...Listen to the foot falls. It tells a lot.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLemTQC912s


----------



## BzooZu (Jan 12, 2014)

A few days ago I found this nice video about identifying gaits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoB6FFP7a84. Its explained very nicely with a concern for horse's health in mind. It also explains which gaits are better to be encouraged and about the head bobbing some gaited horses do.
Hope it will help


----------



## Cmck (Aug 3, 2014)

You don't need to post on a gaited horse USUALLY. That is the draw...sit in the saddle and have a smooth ride. My Tennessee Walkers differ slightly in the comfort of their gaits. We joke that on one you can hold a beer in one hand while you rack away. Mine is a little bouncier at the fast walk, but once he's racking it is smooth and comfortable. There a couple of good videos on youtube you can search to see and help you to understand the gaits.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice, especially the videos, they were very helpful. I'm pretty sure what she's doing is pacing, I've seen people ride gaited Standies and what im feeling matches the movement. So I want to sit when she paces? 
She's not my horse, she's a trail riding horse, so the owners really don't mind how you ride their horses as long as you're not hurting them. If I can, I would like to encourage a trot. 

Usually she wont go from trot to pace, she will go straight to canter, but will go from canter to pace.

Just a random question, while on topic of gaited horses, can you teach a non gaited horse to gait? Like if you had a non gaited foal fostered with a gaited mare, could it learn to gait?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

If the horse doesn't have a gaited gene it isn't going to gait.

If the horse you are riding is pacing like he's on the track you aren't going to sit or post to it. Only hope is rising a bit off the saddle and holding it there. Something I don't advise unless you have good core strength. The motion is from side to side rather than up and down.

Can't help you with the trotting thing. Last thing I want my gaited horse to do is trot. I'm pretty safe with the one I have. Never saw her trot even out in the pasture. I suppose she could if she had the mind to but variations of the pace are her way of going.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

horseNpony said:


> Just a random question, while on topic of gaited horses, can you teach a non gaited horse to gait? Like if you had a non gaited foal fostered with a gaited mare, could it learn to gait?


I've often heard "no."

But I met one man years ago that taught every horse he had to do a basic gaited pattern. 

Much like a Missouri Foxtrotter. 

At the time I became acquainted with him, he had a registered Appaloosa, a supposed TB/QH cross, and a grade pony. He was quite proud of them.


----------

